# gnumeric confused about versions



## Beeblebrox (Mar 23, 2011)

*Make* for gnumeric stops at the very beginning with:

```
configure: error: Package requirements (
	libgoffice-0.8	>= 0.8.10
	libgsf-1		>= 1.14.18
	libxml-2.0		>= 2.4.12
 
	gtk+-2.0		>= 2.12.0
 
	libbonobo-2.0		>= 2.2.0
) were not met:  No package 'libgoffice-0.8' found
```
Essentially not liking the versions of depends already on the system. *Make* thinks 2 > 2.4 !!


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 23, 2011)

I sometimes edit the LIB DEPENDS line to compensate. For example, when fox16 was bumped, I've a port from /audio/ which needs fox14 which conflicts, and it builds with the versions manually changed. OTOH often more dependencies must be rebuilt than expected.  Unsure in this case.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the input.

I had just finished trying something when I saw your post, which is slightly along the lines of what I did.  I switched to /usr/ports/devel/goffice (the depend port) and ran *make install* from there.  After the lib installed without any problems, I started the build on gnumeric, which is now running and past the previous breakage point.


----------

